# Cheapest grain free food



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Which food is the cheapest grain free? 

I'm wanting to switch one of the dogs over for a health reason, but realistically, I am not rolling in money at the moment


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Vitalin maintenance is £33.20 for 15kg - chicken & pototo, cereal free.

https://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/products-Vitalin-Adult-Maintenance-Diet_HB6903.htm


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

SixStar said:


> Vitalin maintenance is £33.20 for 15kg - chicken & pototo, cereal free.
> 
> https://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/products-Vitalin-Adult-Maintenance-Diet_HB6903.htm


Brilliant, I had never heard of that one before! :thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

RMB's


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

bearcub said:


> RMB's


She gets ill with those  otherwise, that would be my choice!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I feed taste of the wild. It's £26.99 for 6.8kg, which might sound uneconomical when !%kg is so much more, but the feeding guide is so little compared to others, that 6.8kg lasts me the same amount of time as 15kg of other foods.

If you let me know your dogs weight I can put up a few comparisons so you get the best food for your cash.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lyceum said:


> I feed taste of the wild. It's £26.99 for 6.8kg, which might sound uneconomical when !%kg is so much more, but the feeding guide is so little compared to others, that 6.8kg lasts me the same amount of time as 15kg of other foods.
> 
> If you let me know your dogs weight I can put up a few comparisons so you get the best food for your cash.


Wow, that is a lot of money, a bit more than I was thinking TBH. She is 30kg exactly. I worry that if she likes it and the others get a taste for it, I'll have to feed three 30kg dogs on it, which is a lot of money really.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> I feed taste of the wild. It's £26.99 for 6.8kg, which might sound uneconomical when !%kg is so much more, but the feeding guide is so little compared to others, that 6.8kg lasts me the same amount of time as 15kg of other foods.
> 
> If you let me know your dogs weight I can put up a few comparisons so you get the best food for your cash.


Agreed .. I feed Acana and you feed a lot less of the grain free so it looks expensive but isn't always.


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

the melster said:


> Agreed .. I feed Acana and you feed a lot less of the grain free so it looks expensive but isn't always.


I feed acana and worked it out and it works out cheaper than a lot of the others


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

the melster said:


> Agreed .. I feed Acana and you feed a lot less of the grain free so it looks expensive but isn't always.





lisaloo1 said:


> I feed acana and worked it out and it works out cheaper than a lot of the others


It looks a brilliant food, and one of the first ones I thought when told to switch her to grain free, but with 3 dogs at around 30kg each, it is a lot at the moment. I need to win the lottery or get a better job!


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

This list helped me when I was choosing. I tried a few before I found mine but had problems with wind :scared:

Dog Food Reviews - 6 Star Premium Dry Food - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Wow, that is a lot of money, a bit more than I was thinking TBH. She is 30kg exactly. I worry that if she likes it and the others get a taste for it, I'll have to feed three 30kg dogs on it, which is a lot of money really.


Right, I'll go by the one dog.

A 30kg dog would need 360g of vitalin per day. So a 15kg bag would last 41 days and cost 80p per day.

Simpsons is another great cereal free. It's £32 for 12kg, around he same feeding guide so a bag would last 33 days and cost 97p.

Taste of the wild is £26.99 for 6.8kg, feeding guide is about 250, so a bag would last 27 days and cost 99p per day.

Vitalin works out the cheapest, but considering you get half the amount in taste of the wild (and hugely better food) there really isn't much of a difference.

I know vitalin is the cheapest, and is a good food so if I were you I'd not hesitate to try it. Basically I was trying to point out that higher priced foods don't actually cost that much more. People look at the price per bag, not per day.

Wainwrights from pets at home also do a grain free.

And I've just remembered this

Working Dog Food WorkingHPRs | Quality dog food for working gundogs

I've fed this, simpsons and taste of the wild. All went down well and I'd recommend them all. Novak doesn't do great with chicken in dry foods, else I'd have tried the vitalin.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Arden Grange sensitive is grain free not sure how much it is though


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

I'll second a recommendation from LYCEUM. I have just started swapping my dogs from grain free Fish4dogs which I found too pricey for 2 largish dogs to Duck & Potato grain free from Workinghprs.com. So Far so good, good firm poos and not too many of them, my one dog does not do too well on foods with grains. Very quick delivery and much cheaper than Fish4dogs, I bought 2x15kg bags.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine has a sensitive tum and gets along with the duck and potato too.

30K for £55 isnt bad


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Right, I'll go by the one dog.
> 
> A 30kg dog would need 360g of vitalin per day. So a 15kg bag would last 41 days and cost 80p per day.
> 
> ...


Just to add, Zooplus do 2 x 13.5kg TOTW for £85, which works out at 108 days food at 79p per day based on 250g serving. This was going to be my next food but I managed to get hold of a one off bag of Acana Pacifica for £40 which will do me for this month.

It really does pay to work it out by day and the results are often surprising.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just started feeding this too my iggies and to one of the whippets Simba who can be a funny devil about food. He is eating it well and the iggies seem to be doing well on it. I don't know just how good it is as I've only being using it for a few days. Sainsburys sell the 5kg bags a bit cheaper than it says on their site.

Harringtons Complete Rich in Turkey with Veg 15Kg - From £19.18


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Mine has a sensitive tum and gets along with the duck and potato too.
> 
> 30K for £55 isnt bad


Just had a look at this and sounds like a decent food. The 15kg bag is £32.99 so £55 for 30kg is a decent saving. For a 30kg dog the RDA is 445g, so if you bought the 2x15kg deal it would last 67 days and cost 82p per day. For the best balance of quality and cost, TOTW still gets my vote.

The only problem I see with HPRS is that the RDA seems quite high compared to similar foods, but they vary so much it is hard to tell how accurate it is until you have been feeding it for a few weeks.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Just had a look at this and sounds like a decent food. The 15kg bag is £32.99 so £55 for 30kg is a decent saving. For a 30kg dog the RDA is 445g, so if you bought the 2x15kg deal it would last 67 days and cost 82p per day. For the best balance of quality and cost, TOTW still gets my vote.
> 
> The only problem I see with HPRS is that the RDA seems quite high compared to similar foods, but they vary so much it is hard to tell how accurate it is until you have been feeding it for a few weeks.


Agree totally that it depends on individual needs.

I looked at TOTW but for a little one, the difference is negligible. 
TOTW 5K - 10K, = 75 - 150g RDA for 8K 120g
HPRS 5K - 20K, = 115 - 330g RDA - 132g.

She averages out to 100g on most brands.

TOTW would work out at approx £10 per 2.5k and I pay £7 for HPRS. TOTW starts at £27 for 6.8K. I only feed a kibble meal every other day, so a 2.5K bag is plenty big enough and the initial outlay is easier.

For a bigger dog fed kibble more regularly, the saving would be much more.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I use Vitalin cereal free and its an excellent choice food for our girls who have been on this since xmas with good results

Im paying £29 for 15kg but(£23 at the moment on offer) thats from my local mole valley store but not sure you have one in scotland.

Vitalin is sold in country farm stores so if you have one near you that would be a good option or they may order it for you.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I've just started feeding this too my iggies and to one of the whippets Simba who can be a funny devil about food. He is eating it well and the iggies seem to be doing well on it. I don't know just how good it is as I've only being using it for a few days. Sainsburys sell the 5kg bags a bit cheaper than it says on their site.
> 
> Harringtons Complete Rich in Turkey with Veg 15Kg - From £19.18


That's a pretty dire food sadly. Considering it's the same price as skinners especially.

Ingredients



> Composition: Maize, Turkey Meat Meal (min 14%), Porridge Oats, Meat Meal, Rice, Peas (min 4%), Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Digest, Vitamins & Minerals, Linseed, Kelp (0.2%), Yeast (0.1%), Citrus Extract (0.04%) & Yucca Extract (0.01%).


Basically a maize based food, so sadly no good for the OP, porridge oats os a first on me lol, plus rice, that's a huge amount of fillers. Then meat meal, no animal listed so god alone knows what that is.

If I were you, if possible, I'd not touch it with a barge pole.


----------



## Mary Spencer (Sep 12, 2011)

I have recently switched to Vitalin Sensitive Lamb and Rice for my lovely girls and they seem to be liking it and most important, digesting it. i am not sure what people prefer to feed their pets as everyone has their own ideas but these prices here are great for what i need so it may be worth to look at the website to see if they can help you with the cost of your loved pets

http://http://www.petshopbowl.co.uk...ive-Lamb-&-Rice-%2d-15kg%2d-Dog-Dry-food.html

http://www.petshopbowl.co.uk/


----------



## Smiffys mum (Feb 22, 2011)

I have mentioned this in other threads, however here goes:

We had several issues with Smiffy's diet as anything with grain in it made him itchy and smelly with the occasional hot spot.
When we booked Smiffy in to our local kennels, we explained this to Simon the owner as he has a shop on site. He told us that after seeing several of his boarders with different allergies, he had his own dog food formulated locally which is sold exclusively to him. This is called Ashenbanks lamb casserole. 
He gave us a 2.5kg bag to try the week before Smiffy was due to board and said that he would feed him on that whilst we were away.
Smiffy was booked in at the on site groomers the day before we returned and I have never seen him look so beautiful. This was back in March. Smiffy has been on this ever since with no smells or itches. We had previously tried Orijen and Acana which gave him terrible wind!! 

Ashenbank 15kg is £38.99 and this last me approx 40 days = 97p per day.

It can be ordered on line:
Ashenbank Lamb Casserole Adult Dry Dog Food

If you call Simon on the contact number on the website, he will send you samples.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I spotted this the other week, seems like a decent food. Pretty much the same as simpsons, but since 12kg of Simpsons is £32, the £39 for 15kg is okay.

Ingredients



> Potato (min 41%), Fresh Lamb (min 24%), Lamb Meal (min 21%), Potato Protein, Peas, Sunflower Oil, Lamb Fat, Whole Linseed, Pea Fibre, Lamb Digest, Minerals, Vitamins, L-Carnitine, Carrot Flakes, DL-Methionine, Cranberry, Manno-Oligosaccharides, Fructo-Oligosaccharides, Glucosamine, MSM, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Chondroitin, Beta-Carotene Naturally stabilised with tocopherol rich extracts of natural origin


Simpsons ingredients



> Lamb (min 45% - Lamb Meal (min 21%) Fresh Lamb (min 20%) Lamb Fat (min 4%), Potato (min 26%), Beet Pulp, Brewers Yeast, Lamb Digest, Dried Egg, Salmon Oil, Minerals, Linseeds, Vitamins, Yucca Extract, Cranberries, Nucleotides, Mannanoligosaccharides (MOS), Fructooligosaccharides (FOS), Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin.


Looks v similar.


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

i sell some grain free foods  here 

i have samples of the chicken & rice, lamb &rice and salmon & potato if u would like a few sent , prices range from 27.99 to 30.99 for a 15kg sack.as a pf member u also get 10% off


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Agree totally that it depends on individual needs.
> 
> I looked at TOTW but for a little one, the difference is negligible.
> TOTW 5K - 10K, = 75 - 150g RDA for 8K 120g
> ...


You are absolutely right and this proves why it is so important to consider your personal circumstances so carefully. All of these RDA amounts might as well be pies in the sky, my 30kg dog might need twice as much food as your 30kg dog, yours might only have kibble every other meal so your food would last twice as long as mine, etc etc.

For most of us these days, cost has to be the number one consideration and we can drill the figures down to the Nth degree, but as you say the difference is often negligible. Add the fact that the very best quality/price food may well not even suit your dog and you are back to the drawing board. I do not recommend any specific food any more because there are just too many variables, the only point I make is that if you are on a budget, you don't have to rule out high quality nutrition just because it 'seems' to be expensive when in reality, very often it isn't.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

OOpss

Should have pointed out more clearly that TOTW would be the most economical for a bigger dog fed kibble regularly.

Each time there is mention of more expensive, better quality kibble being economical to use I do my sums but come back to the same calculation.

I'm sure I'm in the minority and most people would benefit from looking at the higher end brands to save in the long run


----------

